# CIS-E Fuel Tank Reservoir



## ds1919 (Oct 13, 2004)

Ever heard of this part? It minimally mentioned in the Bently.

This part is where all the fuel pump and return fuel lines come together, just above the external fuel pump under the car. Its just a little orange plastic box with enough bibs for four fuel lines to attach.

Is this part highly necessary? Mine is broken/cracked, and I cannot locate a new one. Could I simply use connectors of some sort and connect all the hoses together, or is there a need for the volume of gas to reside there? 

Please, only knowledgable answers, lets try to stay away from "should work I think". I need to know if using other high pressure, oil and gas resistant fittings and connectors would work fine, and not need to locate another VW rare part....

thanks


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Of course I've heard of it. Anyone who owns a 84" or later (there about) A1 platform vehicle with CIS injection or Polo or a few other models should know of it too. Is it necessary? Well if you don't want any "it should work" answers then yes it is necessary. If you want correct answers then no, you can get by without it if you know how to re-route the hoses and feed the fuel pump. There is *NO* high pressure there, all high pressure comes after the pump and the return line has low pressure in it. It should be easy to find the part as VW still sells them, at least last year I bought one, and many Internet outlets sell them also. My advise is that if you really don't know what it is or what it does then it would be in your best interest to keep it in place (or a replacement one) until you understand just what you are doing by deleting it.

They were not used on CIS-e systems that I have ever seen nor do the vehicles you have listed use CIS-e.


----------



## ds1919 (Oct 13, 2004)

I'd rather not bypass the reservoir, I'd rather use it.

The car in question is a 1986 16v scirocco. It uses CIS-E. It also has the fuel tank reservoir. 

I cannot find one on ebay, rockauto, or thepartsbin.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Yeah, a 16v Scirocco I guess would be about the only CIS-e car that would use that kind of filter/reservior. They run about $25-$30 at the dealer new. I'm not going to do the leg work, but I know I have seen then for sale at Internet sites, search around some.


----------



## lykkeleif (Apr 15, 2009)

I run a cis 16v where i have removed the resovoir .. The only trouple i have is when the fuel level in the tank i low and you make a hard turn the fuel move away from the fuel pump and the the Engine stops until you drive strait again and the fuel returns to the pump.. I took the fuel line frm the tank and connected it direct to the extern pump and the return hose from the engine did i connect direct to the return hose to the tank... Hope you can use this...


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

I would say that your problem is that the tank is one that uses a transferpump and you are not using one. If the car had a resovoir then it had a transferpump (in tank pump) which was used to feed the main external pump. The older fuel tanks had a lower feed port for the pump which was just gravity feed, but the next version had a top feed from the internal pump. So your external pump has to "suck" the fuel up and out of the tank, low fuel and turning causes the pumps drawing of fuel to be interupted. I believe an older, say 83' tank with the gravity feed just might fit but can't be sure.


----------



## ds1919 (Oct 13, 2004)

thanks, I found one on ebay for about $25. I was searching with the wrong search terms. Got it installed and the issue is resolved, thanks.


----------

